# DPW on burial of the dead



## Eyedoc84 (Jan 8, 2022)

Is anyone familiar with the burial practices intended by the DPW? It says on the day of burial, the body should be ”immediately interred without ceremony”. Was there not to be any sort of visitation or graveside service? How much time was expected between death and burial? It lists the many superstitions and abuses as the reason of not having any ceremony, I assume this was all the Popish Rites they had in mind. 

How should this be applied today?


----------

